
California Bill Would Guarantee Free Credit Freezes in 15 Minutes - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/04/california-bill-would-guarantee-free-credit-freezes-15-minutes
======
egberts
Yeah, forget that phony "Credit Lock" that Experian has been peddling. Stick
with the "Credit Freeze".

